# NJ exam location: Newark or Hamilton?



## civil-nj (Feb 21, 2008)

I will be sitting for the Civil PE exam this April in NJ and am trying to decide whether to take it in Newark or Hamilton.

Both sites are far enough away from home that I'll probably get a hotel room the night before rather than wake up at the crack of dawn on exam day, so distance really isn't a factor. I'm more interested in the testing environment.

For those who have taken the exam at Newark and/or Hamilton, do you have any advice or thoughts to share? Was one site better than the other in terms of noise, parking, crowding, etc?


----------



## bigray76 (Feb 21, 2008)

civil-nj,

I took both the FE and PE in the West Trenton Firehouse Ballroom. Here is my take on that location:

- Ample parking. Fairly large, free, flat lot. Easy to transport a handtruck full of books across.

- Proximity to stores - you have a head ache after the morning and don't have any Motrin? There is a convience store down the block. I remember there also be a nearby Whole Foods and a couple of pizza joints.

- Traffic in - wasn't too bad when I took the test (April '07). I would suggest if driving down the day of the test to take a practice run to see what highway construction is taking place

- Traffic Home - sucked, but then again I had to take Route 1 to get up to the Parkway.

- Large room - two to a table, but the room is large, facilities are okay.

- Tables - my table was horrible... it had a hard plastic top that wasn't flat but rather had a raised bumpy texture. Just be mindful when filling out your forms

- Noise - you will get to hear a fire truck or plane every so often (the airport is right next door and it is a firehouse); but I never found them to be distracting (no more distracting than some of the people taking the test)

I am superstitious so I took the PE where I took and passed the FE.

I would suggest dressing in layers depending on the weather on exam day... although I found the exam room to be rather comfortable last year.

Good luck and let us know if you have any other questions!

-Ray


----------



## civil-nj (Feb 25, 2008)

Ray,

Thank you very much - lots of helpful info here! I am leaning towards Hamilton as well, but am hoping to also hear from someone who took the exam at NJIT before making a final decision. Theoretically, NJIT should be a good testing site since it's an educational institution. Still, the cynic in me wonders if the firehouse might be better than the college (talk about irony).

Your comment about the bumpy table got me thinking...maybe I should bring a clipboard just in case. Nothing drives me crazier during a test than not being able to write properly, whether it's from a dull pencil or a poor writing surface.

Thanks again,

civil-nj


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 25, 2008)

Just because the location is listed as an educational insitution doesn't mean you'll get quailty. When I signed up to take the FE, it was to be given ON campus. Well, half of us (one of my friends) got the nice cushy spot in the new computers building with padded swival chairs and individual work stations. The rest of us were stuck in a musty stinky church basement (which was located ON campus) with metal folding chairs and folding tables. I was in pain for like a week.


----------



## cement (Feb 25, 2008)

and you might not have easy access to convenience stores and fast food at NJIT, parking will cost you and I'm not sure about secure.


----------



## bigray76 (Feb 25, 2008)

I can't speak for the hike from parking to the testing area at NJIT... but in West Trenton you park right outside the door and at worst have to walk about 50 yards over the parking lot to get into the ground level ballroom... NJIT may have steps, stairs, etc. between the parking garage and the testing area.


----------



## homer (Mar 6, 2008)

I myself took both the FE and PE at the West Trenton Ballroom and agree with the other comments. However, i noticed on the september 07 meeting minutes of the NJ licensure board, that Ballroom will not be available for the April 08 exam. Instead the exams are to be proctored in nearby Hamilton NJ. I, unfortunately, am not familiar with that site. To see the minutes of that meeting visit:

http://www.state.nj.us/lps/ca/pels/minutepels/pel96.htm

regards,


----------



## civil-nj (Mar 12, 2008)

bigray76, snickerd3, Cement, and homer,

Thanks for the input! I decided to go with the firehouse in Hamilton. There seems to be less risk of basement testing and wipeouts on the pavement with my reference materials. :laugh:

civil-nj


----------

